

Ask HN: Recommend a team work site with file sharing and a chatroom? - everyone

I&#x27;ve just started working for a small games startup. At the moment theres 3 of us actually working, (2 artists and me coding) and some other guys who do admin, pay us and sell our product. I&#x27;m wondering if theres some online platform that we can use to share game assets and also have a irc-style chatroom, also some kind of forum and email system would be desirable. Something like retroshare would be good but if it was totally online so you could access it from any machine without installing software or needing a big encryption key that would be better.
If its costs money or needs a server thats ok too as I reckon the company would pay for it if its worth it.
======
logicman
We are a remote team and this is our setup: \- we use hipchat for real-time
chatting with the team. We prefer it not be integrated into our pm tool. \- we
use Brightpod as our pm tool of choice. Not only does it have kanban boards
but also lets use message (not real time) our team members.

Good luck!

------
devonbarrett
[https://redbooth.com/](https://redbooth.com/) (formerly teambox)

------
simple10
[http://trello.com](http://trello.com) is great and free for task management.
Check out [https://kato.im/](https://kato.im/) for a free (for small teams)
IRC and email replacement.

------
everyone
Ive used trello before. As far as I know it has no realtime irc-style chat or
chatrooms and thats one of the main features I'm looking for.

------
floppa
[http://slack.com](http://slack.com) \- awesome integrations, can be used
together with irc as well.

------
Collizo4sky
Trello.com

